# pro xcr carbon fork anyone tried it?



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

has anyone tried thwe shimano pro xcr full carbon fork? I am looking at getting a set to replace my RS recon solo air on the SS. 
specs are as follows
The ultimate lightweight full carbon MTB rigid fork featuring full carbon legs, crown and dropouts.
1-1/8 inch threadless 350 mm uni-directional carbon steerer
Uni-directional multi-layer carbon fibre lower legs for increased rigidity, comfort and reduced weight
Uni-directional carbon crown and forward facing dropouts for strength and rigidity
Straight blade design for accurate steering response
For disc use only with post type disc brake mount
Wide crown design for excellent mud clearance
445 mm axle to crown height (perfect for 100 mm suspension fork replacement)
Fits both integrated and non-integrated headsets
Weight: 595g.
Another bike has a morati ti fork but it is v-brake only and I can get the pro at cost........:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

> Another bike has a morati ti fork but it is v-brake only and I can get the pro at cost......


Please show us pictures of the Morati fork. Had their ti frame and cranks(LOVED THEM) till they got ripped off, then I cried...


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*as requested...sunn ti exact & moarti fork/stem*

build list
Bike	Sunn 
Frame	Exact Ti 000 19" 
Fork	Morati Ti rigid
Stem	Morati Ti 120mm
Seat post	Thomson Masterpiece 27.2 & ti bolt kit
Seat Clamp Thomson & Ti bolt
Bars	Titec 118g Ti
Saddle	Flite Ti
Brakes	Kooka racha V levers & control tech V's Ti bolt kits
Head set	Chris King
Shifters	M980
Cranks	M980 180mm
Chain.	M980
Chain rings M980 28T/40T
Chain ring bolts M980
Cassette	M980 11-34
BB	M980
Front D	M980
Rear D	M980 GS
Cables & Outers	Stainless & Track Pearls
Pedals	Time ATAC XS Carbon
Hubs	Chris King Classic
Rims	Mavic 717
Spokes	DT Rev DB Black
Nipples	DT Alloy Red
Quick releases Machine Tech bolt on Ti
Tires	Kenda Tinker Dread Tread
Tubes	Maxxis 0.45mm
Grips	Sram


----------

